# 3m rotary backing plate



## Chopper

I have seen a few detailers on here using the 3m backing plate. I cannot seem to find it anywhere on the tinternet not even on the 3m site  
Can anyone please tell me where i can purchase one of these?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Scud

I have the megs one which is very good,lots ofgrip.


----------



## Scud

or is this it

http://www.consumablesexpress.co.uk/acatalog/Polishing_and_Compounding_heads.html

at the bottom


----------



## Chopper

Its the one in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=39712(33rd picture down from the top)
and i believe the Mr Dalton uses one.


----------



## 91davidw

Thats the ones I use, I got them from my 3m rep but doesn't help you as I'm in Northern Ireland and don't know where you'd go to get them on the mainland, sorry!

Took a few pics of the spares I have, 3m part no. is 09552 on the box and on the head, hope that helps?





































Cheers 
David


----------



## Chopper

Cheers David :thumb: 
Ill check the part number on the 3m web site.


----------



## 91davidw

Glad to help, but got some bad news

Found a stockist for you http://www.aquafax.co.uk/html/product_details.asp?ID=10799

£31.11 + VAT no way are they that expensive!!!!

Will ask the rep this week what they cost.

Cheers 
David


----------



## Chopper

Found it here http://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=328 for £19.79 inc vat.
Do you get yours cheaper still?


----------



## 91davidw

Thats not a bad price better than I found !!

Yeah I got them cheaper but can't remember what I paid, was over a year ago but no way did I pay £19.79 each  

Cheers 
David

edit- just looking, prices are expensive

09550 3M 1 Box 2 Compound Heads

PART NUMBER: 4001895539329

PRICE (£): 17.50 (inc VAT)

Think I pay about £10 for a box of 2 Compounding Heads


----------



## mr v6

I bought a 125mm Silverline one from this seller on ebay, £4.50 delivered. Does the job a more expensive one does, still has a velcro back which grips pads no problem.

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/brynbelle/


----------



## Phil H

i got mine brand new on ebay for £5.20 a while ago  but i can only find paints4u being the cheapest


----------



## Chopper

Thanks for your help :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

i got one the other day 

as for the comment about it doing the same job as a 4.50 silverline one :lol:

i use to use the £14 one from clean your car, as soon as i used the 3m one, i could tell a difference almost straight away, more give in the backing plate, means more give in the pad, and it was just so much easier to use, no buffer hop, and generally ALOT easier to move abou the car. TOP TOP backing plate imo


----------



## Chopper

Did you get it from paints4u Ian?


----------



## ianFRST

no mate, my local brown brothers / unipart

13.92 + vat


----------



## MK1Campaign

91davidw said:


> Thats not a bad price better than I found !!
> 
> Yeah I got them cheaper but can't remember what I paid, was over a year ago but no way did I pay £19.79 each
> 
> Cheers
> David
> 
> edit- just looking, prices are expensive
> 
> 09550 3M 1 Box 2 Compound Heads
> 
> PART NUMBER: 4001895539329
> 
> PRICE (£): 17.50 (inc VAT)
> 
> Think I pay about £10 for a box of 2 Compounding Heads


Those are the heads not the backing plate. I paid about £20 for my 09552 but that was trade and the place i work orders over 30k of stock per month.


----------



## 91davidw

Mk1Campaign , yes they are orange foam compounding pads listed on that website at £17.50 for a box of 2, I get them at £10 for 2 (seen at the bottom of the photo)










The 3m 09552 backing plates, I got at about £12 each if I remember right but will wait until the rep calls to confirm this.

Cheers 
David


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

got a 09552 backing plate yesterday from our local 3m stockist( carlac,leeds ) cost £21.81 inc vat,not cheap but quality never is !!!!!


----------



## ianFRST

i wonder why every1 is paying different prices :lol:

i paid 16.36


----------



## TPCL

*3M back plates*

The 3M part number is 09552 Polishing Back Up pad 
You can normally get one at your local Unipart Automotive Supplier if not then I can supply one for you
TPCL


----------



## GlynRS2

TPCL said:


> The 3M part number is 09552 Polishing Back Up pad
> You can normally get one at your local Unipart Automotive Supplier if not then I can supply one for you
> TPCL


Would you consider doing a group buy?


----------



## TPCL

Hi

The last price I paid for it was £18.56 this was all the Unipart would discount it to as i don't have a trade account. If any one can get it cheaper let me know where. cos I'll buy them there too


----------



## Alex L

The 3M backing plate is great, used it with a Megs pad and it was so much better than the Megs backing plate I have been using


----------



## AndyC

Picked mine up today from a localish supplier - cost was £18.00 incl VAT


----------



## maesal

Alex L said:


> The 3M backing plate is great, used it with a Megs pad and it was so much better than the Megs backing plate I have been using


What improves using this backing plate?


----------



## ianFRST

the 3m plate is loads softer than the megs plate, theres at least twice the amount of sponge on it. using the 3m finishing pad, the pad just follows the lines of the bodywork, much easier using this combo, than it is using the megs + polishing pad

maesal - youve bought the polishes etc, why not buy the plate now too  lol


----------



## Porta

Guys try the backingplate from Flexipads.co.uk

You can find it on page 12 with art no 36140.

http://www.flexipads.com/docs/flexipads-catalogue-2006.pdf


----------



## Chopper

I did have a look on flexipads but there backing plates dont seem to have a deep sponge on them.


----------



## Alex L

maesal said:


> What improves using this backing plate?





ianFRST said:


> the 3m plate is loads softer than the megs plate, theres at least twice the amount of sponge on it. using the 3m finishing pad, the pad just follows the lines of the bodywork, much easier using this combo, than it is using the megs + polishing pad
> 
> maesal - youve bought the polishes etc, why not buy the plate now too  lol


What he said :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## maesal

Alex L said:


> What he said :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


Then, I'll buy one. I'm buffing now a Seville with Megs polishing pad and a 5" backing plate without any flexibility. 
Thanks !! :thumb:


----------



## maesal

ianFRST said:


> maesal - youve bought the polishes etc, why not buy the plate now too  lol


He he, sure, I'll buy one :thumb: 
I'll be more interested also in a 6" backing plate with this sponge, but I think it doesn't exist


----------



## Pad

I knackerd my megs one today so will be getting one of these I think...


----------



## talisman

must be a few more stockists of the 09552 backing plate!!!spent a hour on the net with little joy, what 3m polish do you think i should be thinking about? how will it compare to menz which i have but are now getting to the point of replaceing......any 3m stockists in essex??


----------



## talisman

anybody?????????............money to spend!!!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

try here link


----------



## maesal

I did it !! I bought it :thumb: 
I'll try it this weekend :buffer:


----------



## Pad

I bought one from paints4u last night, last one in stock apparerntly. Couldnt be bothered to shop around to get the last £2 off...


----------



## ianFRST

maesal said:


> I did it !! I bought it :thumb:
> I'll try it this weekend :buffer:


i knew you would :lol: :thumb:

i FINALLY get the 80349 tomorrow, jesus, what a nightmare that was to get, taken nearly 2weeks


----------



## dhracer

I've found what looks to be the right thing for £14 here  (4th row down) :thumb:


----------



## Breezy

I popped down to my local unipart/3M stockist last week and picked up a 3M rotary backing plate for £17.40 inc vat and after using it on 2 details this weekend all I can say is its excellent allows the pad to glide a lot better and no buffer hop whatsoever highly recommend this so much better than the standard rotary backing plates.

also managed to get a normal sized roll of 3M 3434 masking tape for 90p!

I shall defo be going back there!


----------



## 350gt

anyone try meguiars new so1o backing plate. it's like the 3m one but a little bigger.


----------



## PakShak

Aloha all...

I was wondering if one of you could please help out a fellow Hawaiian.  I am looking to purchase three (3) of the 3M Backing Pad 09552 with 5/8 thread fittment.

Our 3M reps here in the USA don't have a clue what this product is. So if anyone could please help me. They will be used for personal use as well as in our detail shop. The 3M Backing Pad would need to be shipped to Honolulu, Hawaii.

Here from paradise...

Thank you & Aloha,
Ranney


----------



## BretFraz

PakShak said:


> Aloha all...
> 
> I was wondering if one of you could please help out a fellow Hawaiian.  I am looking to purchase three (3) of the 3M Backing Pad 09552 with 5/8 thread fittment.
> 
> Our 3M reps here in the USA don't have a clue what this product is. So if anyone could please help me. They will be used for personal use as well as in our detail shop. The 3M Backing Pad would need to be shipped to Honolulu, Hawaii.
> 
> Here from paradise...
> 
> Thank you & Aloha,
> Ranney


Ranney, you need to buy a case of them, brother. You know a lot of your customer base wants one.

It's strange that something as simple as a rotary backing plate is such a mystery in the states. What needs to be done is discover who 3M's supplier is and buy them direct.


----------



## rockape

have a look at carter consumables. very reasonable, thats where i got mine:thumb:


----------



## Alex L

This might interest you???

http://www.pro-detailing.co.uk/product.php?prod=201


----------



## Frothey

Autoperfection have them...


----------



## Autoshine

I pay £12.99 for my 3m b plates. I could not believe when I saw in the retail column on the invoice £27.84!

Hex holding I get mine.


----------



## Rich @ PB

We have them too, along with all the pads and the ceramiclear polishes; I've tried to set our prices as low as possible, but granted you may find better deals out there offered by folk who get better trade prices for buying in bigger volumes.


----------



## kk1966

Chopper said:


> I have seen a few detailers on here using the 3m backing plate. I cannot seem to find it anywhere on the tinternet not even on the 3m site
> Can anyone please tell me where i can purchase one of these?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


If you dont mind a quick run down the M40 to Bicester give Andy or Michelle from AFS a ring and let them know i sent you and they will sort you out for any 3m or anything else you need. Dont have the number to hand but i'll get it out of the van if you need it (PM me)


----------



## ZoranC

PakShak said:


> I was wondering if one of you could please help out a fellow Hawaiian.


Ranney, if you are still looking for them PM me as I think my buddy might be able to hook you up for £9.99 each.


----------



## kk1966

BretFraz said:


> Ranney, you need to buy a case of them, brother. You know a lot of your customer base wants one.
> 
> It's strange that something as simple as a rotary backing plate is such a mystery in the states. What needs to be done is discover who 3M's supplier is and buy them direct.


Note that these are the 5/8 thread as opposed to the 14mm that we all know and love:thumb:


----------



## mass

I spoke to Polishing Bliss the other day, and they are selling the 3m backing plate for around 19.99 and the service is excellent aswell


----------



## PakShak

Aloha all...

The couple of contacts we were counting on have not come through on the 3M Backing Pad 09552 with 5/8 thread fittment. So we are asking again if there is anyone on DW that could help me purchase 3 to 6 of the 3M Backing Pad 09552 with the 5/8 thread fittment? Our detail shop is looking to use backing plates in the shop. :buffer: 

Here from paradise...

Thank you & Aloha,
Ranney


----------



## kk1966

PakShak said:


> Aloha all...
> 
> The couple of contacts we were counting on have not come through on the 3M Backing Pad 09552 with 5/8 thread fittment. So we are asking again if there is anyone on DW that could help me purchase 3 to 6 of the 3M Backing Pad 09552 with the 5/8 thread fittment? Our detail shop is looking to use backing plates in the shop. :buffer:
> 
> Here from paradise...
> 
> Thank you & Aloha,
> Ranney


Hi Ranney

You have not been forgotten

My supplier chased this order just before the Xmas shutdown and couldnt speak to the person he placed the order with as he was on holiday in Cancoun/Mexico (sp?), and they could not find a copy of the order.

To cut a long story short the order has been reordered and i am expecting it to arrive in the next day or two. I have a box ordered which contains 5 backing plates. I will let you know as soon as they arrive:thumb:

Apologies for the delay but it has been out of my control. I dont know how people find the time to go on holiday


----------



## PakShak

Aloha Krystal-Kleen,

Thank you for your follow-up pm. I tried to reply back to you but your pm inbox is full.

You are correct the 09553 is the 5/8 threaded 3M backing plates.

Please let me know when I can reply back to you via pm with the pertinent information to have the backing plates ship to us.

Thank you & Aloha,
Ranney


----------



## ZoranC

What is the lowest price these can be found at from trusted supplier like Krystal-Kleen is? I am looking to get few of each.


----------



## mellowfellow

M14 125 mm backing plate can be found here - http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/brynbelle/


----------

